# Restaurants in/or near Dam Square



## steven1569 (Oct 14, 2013)

Me and my wife are going to Amsterdam for NYE on a budget and would like to go for something to eat in or near Dam Square.

Could anyone please recommend any good restaurants?

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

steven1569 said:


> Me and my wife are going to Amsterdam for NYE on a budget and would like to go for something to eat in or near Dam Square.
> 
> Could anyone please recommend any good restaurants?
> 
> Thanks


Why not go to Google Earth. You can select to show restaurants then switch to 'Street view' and take a look around the area and look at the restaurants - some may have menus up outside large enough for you to read.


----------



## steven1569 (Oct 14, 2013)

I will give it a try, thank you.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Avoid the tourist traps around the main streets and squares. Lots of gold restaurants around in the smaller alleys and affordable.
Around leischeplein (check maps) lots of decent places for reasonable price. Reguliersdwarsstraat also has great places. Enjoy!


----------

